# Growin up



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Here my lil girl 5" now
In direct hood light
























normal no flash


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Flash see all the pearls :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

clearly he shall make a splendidly impressive big fish, no doubt about it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

great looken fish there man.. i hope your happy!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

She's going to be a looker.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Sexy lil vixen


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good


----------

